# Question for the spinning wizards . . .



## Kevin (Dec 1, 2012)

Looking at Twig Man's & mta1019's hand hewn bowls got me to wondering if any of you turners have considered doing a hybrid. A bowl where the lower or upper half is turned and the other half hand hewn. It would be difficult to make it look good you'd have to use some cool transition strategy. What might also look cool is to rough turn a bowl, (just to get it equidistant from center) then take some hand tools and make huge gouges, then put it back on the lather and knock the highs off so you have a weird scallop effect. 

Lots of possibilities but I'm sure it's been done. Have any of our members ever done so? I'm thinking John could whack out a deep bowl and send it to one of the turners to add some refinements for a tag-team hybrid. Good idea? Bad idea? 

The mods and I are working on another something for the members - a monthly type giveaway for something we're considering and this could be a cool first prize if someone smarter than we can come up with an actual idea, or let me know it's a silly one so we can move on.


----------



## Brink (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh, now I gotta get a lathe.


----------



## Patrude (Dec 1, 2012)

:


Kevin said:


> Looking at Twig Man's & mta1019's hand hewn bowls got me to wondering if any of you turners have considered doing a hybrid. A bowl where the lower or upper half is turned and the other half hand hewn. It would be difficult to make it look good you'd have to use some cool transition strategy. What might also look cool is to rough turn a bowl, (just to get it equidistant from center) then take some hand tools and make huge gouges, then put it back on the lather and knock the highs off so you have a weird scallop effect.
> 
> Lots of possibilities but I'm sure it's been done. Have any of our members ever done so? I'm thinking John could whack out a deep bowl and send it to one of the turners to add some refinements for a tag-team hybrid. Good idea? Bad idea?
> 
> The mods and I are working on another something for the members - a monthly type giveaway for something we're considering and this could be a cool first prize if someone smarter than we can come up with an actual idea, or let me know it's a silly one so we can move on.



  I like the concept. This in my opinion would be a true art form. Lots of ways you could go to pay tribute to the wood itself and to evolving and varied methods of craftsmanship all coming together in one peice. Tag team idea is great, but if enough members get interested ya might just put it out to anyone who wants to give it a go. Food for thought here: If someone near coastal areas could hunt down a substantial driftwood timber that could provide an interesting base for the project as well as reclaiming the wood. " Turned and hewn from driftwood salvaged off the coast of **** by+++ & +++.  I better quit before I get too deep into this :think2:


----------



## TimR (Dec 1, 2012)

Kevin, I think there's most definitely a place. While I'm not as ambitious as Gary Stevens (see art bowl.net), I may try some more integration of dramatic carving after turning a rough form.


----------



## DKMD (Dec 1, 2012)

Could be a cool effect. I see a turned inside and hand hewn outside... That would yield a finished piece with a smooth, practical interior and all the character on the outside from the tooling.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 2, 2012)

I think it is a great idea.. and I would be willing to give it a go. Twig sent me one of his bowls as a thanks for the birch. (I will post pics today) While I always thought they looked great I never realized how nice they truly are. His pictures don't really do them justice. 

The collaborative pieces are a lot of fun and inspire a lot of creativity. One that I have seen some amazing things come out of on IAP is a mystery box - where everyone that wants to participate throws their name in a hat. Names are drawn at random. Whoever's name is chosen for you, you send a mystery box - of whatever pieces parts and materials you want. The recipient has to make a pen from all or as many of the components they can. The pictures are posted and judged in a contest. It's funny looking at all the crap people put in the boxes to challenge each other - but amazing what creativity comes out of it


----------



## elnino (Dec 20, 2012)

i actually have some beaver cut wood that i plan on making into mallets.

I call them beaver pounders. not had hewn but i def think they would be neat....sadly my friends just think i like saying my beaver pounder.

and yes i have tons of beaver cut wood.....and no i don't have pictures of the beaver...that guy is hard to spot!


----------

